# Bettas & Kuhlis



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 10g that I divided for two male Bettas that I recently puchased.
I would like to house 3 Kuhlis with them using a 1/2" tube buried under the substrate (gravel) so that the Kuhlis can venture between the two sides. The tank also houses 3 Ghost Shrimp. Maybe they can benefit from this tunnel as well.
Would this be a good idea? I like it & want to procede with it but also wanted *c/p* on this idea.

What do you all think?

Thanks


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody? *c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honestly dont think it would be a good idea,just because bettas are nosy.They can get their heads stuck in the tube.Also,not sure if the tank will be large enough for the loaches as well as the bettas.(Dont know anything about loaches,lol)


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Majerah1- If you were to slice your pinky right down the middle long ways, that is about how big around Kuhli loaches are. lol They only grow to 4".

I would definately keep my eye on the Bettas but I don't really think they could get stuck.

I even thought about using a fat straw as a tunnel.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

It would probably work as long as the tube is big enough that the loaches wouldn't get stuck, and small enough that the betta couldn't get through, because that wouldn't turn out too pretty. You will also probably want to make sure that the devider you use isn't transparent, because if the bettas can see eachother all the time it can be very stressful for them. Don't know much about loaches so I don't know if that would be overstocking the tank, but if it isn't it should work.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Kaiden32- I think the tube will work but I'm thinking of scraping this plan & doing something different. I am kinda worried that the Bettas might try to enter & I'd hate for them to get stuck, after all I can't watch them 24/7 lol.

I had a glass partition & they were flaring quit a bit so I added a blue mesh screen (embroidering) so now things are better. They know eachother is there but they don't flare.

The Loaches are called Kuhli Loaches so they remain small. They grow to about 4" and are very slim. 

I'm gonna be setting up my 20g again so I might add 1 to that tank w' 3 Swordtails & 6 Cories & the other Betta can share the 10 w' the Kuhlis & the 3 Shrimp.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Kuhllis barely get stuck and due to their serpent like ability to contortion they are able to get themselves out of almost any situation.
Betta's will get stuck, I did this on a 29g tank a few years back and lost a betta because it buried its head in the hole. Best bet is to use 4" terra cotta saucers and to chip a small archway in the rim of it, flip it upside down over the openings, betta wont know its even there and the kuhllis will use it religiously.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

WhiteGlove- I was planning on placing the opening of the tube just under the hidy pipe that I have. I'm hoping the Bettas will go through the bigger opening instead of trying to go through the smaller hole. Since Kuhlis like to go under stuff more towards the back side of it, I figure it might work.

Thanks for the info.


----------

